# Fuso dutronic



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Has anyone used one for plowing? Will the transmission hold up to the abuse? Truck I'm looking at is a 2013 fuso fg.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

No one using one of these?


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

It's the new dual clutch transmission that they use.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Get a hino


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Not 4x4


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mitsubishi 4x4 is only a 14k truck may as well buy a pickup over that stupid thing


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Pickups don't turn sharp. Too wide if dual wheels almost impossible to find a regular cab diesel. No other cabover is 4x4. But thanks for providing no useful info.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My part time guy works at a IH, Mitsu dealer. Per him they seem to have more problems with the engines and the emmisions.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hill town said:


> Pickups don't turn sharp. Too wide if dual wheels almost impossible to find a regular cab diesel. No other cabover is 4x4. But thanks for providing no useful info.


M1078 2.5ton ex military truck is a cabover with 4x4 and CTIS...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hill town said:


> Has anyone used one for plowing? Will the transmission hold up to the abuse? Truck I'm looking at is a 2013 fuso fg.


Do you have a specific plow in mind for that truck? If so, you may want to confirm availability of the pieces to see if they are even available. BOSS has no listing for the '13 FG and Fisher has this helpful comment:

"Fuso not permitting new snowplow installs on FG models after 2/17/17. Fuso not permitting new snowplow installs on FG models after 2/17/17."


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hill town said:


> Pickups don't turn sharp. Too wide if dual wheels almost impossible to find a regular cab diesel. No other cabover is 4x4. But thanks for providing no useful info.


Too wide if drw? The Mitsubishi is the same width as a drw pickup, I too have heard terrible stories on emissions with those trucks hence why I said Hino as they are great trucks... If you think finding a Reg cab dually is hard try getting parts for a Mitsubishi


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

More problems than a ford Chevy dodge?


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm looking used and any 350 or 3500 series truck is tough to find with a regular cab. Dual or single wheel. Mitsubishi usually have a 7 foot wide bed. Domestic is usually 8. That foot can make a big difference. Mitsubishi front wheels ride in the track of the outside dual. Domestic ride the inside so you are always running over snow. Too wide for my areas. Unless I can find an unmolested one ton single wheel diesel regular cab.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have not heard anything bad on the trannies. The brakes can be a problem with seized siders. The frames like to rot, specially the rear cross members. I needed some parts for the right front fender step area. Took almost 8 months. There were a bunch of new ones at the port. Didn't meet emission standards. They were all cut up.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Brakes on the fg are drum so no sliders. Not too sure about parts availability. I assume car quest napa or online I can get most things reasonably quickly. As for the plow it already has a western mvp3 on it. And to the guy suggesting the military truck good luck getting that in Canada


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hill town said:


> Brakes on the fg are drum so no sliders. Not too sure about parts availability. I assume car quest napa or online I can get most things reasonably quickly. As for the plow it already has a western mvp3 on it. And to the guy suggesting the military truck good luck getting that in Canada


Okay, I thought you in America in Canada don't you guys import Iveco or Man Trucks?


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

I am in Canada


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Those type of trucks I think only go to Europe maybe South America and Africa


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hill town said:


> Those type of trucks I think only go to Europe maybe South America and Africa


You have 8 dealers of MAN trucks in Canada.
https://ws-public.man-mn.com/siit/m.../client/index.html?lang=en&filterByCountry=DE
https://ws-public.man-mn.com/siit/mansettlementwebapp/public/client/detail.html?lang=en&id=42918
According to the website they import trucks.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes they very well could but probably not at my price point


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Eight dealers is also not very many do realize Canada is huge


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hill town said:


> Eight dealers is also not very many do realize Canada is huge


Yes, I am aware of the size of Canada. But, you didn't seem too happy with the Fuso option or any conventional style cab truck. So, that means you need another option.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't know if the fuso is a good option. I'm asking if people that actually have used one have had good luck. I've checked a couple out. They seem solid but were in to bad of shape for me to buy but they were 14 year old trucks.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hill town said:


> I don't know if the fuso is a good option. I'm asking if people that actually have used one have had good luck. I've checked a couple out. They seem solid but were in to bad of shape for me to buy but they were 14 year old trucks.


Good luck... 4x4 seems nice but i've Only driven the manual models in rear wheel drive. I did city driving with a delivery company in NYC.


----------

